# Fishing Zihuatanejo



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone taken a trip out of Zihuatanejo Mexico, and if so do you have any suggestions on a good boat/captain in the area?


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I fished out of Manzanillo which is just north of therea few years ago. Awesome fishing and super cheap. Have a great time!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I went in 1988. It was cheap and unheard of. We rode the train for a zillion miles each way and got triple loaded.



I understand its different now and expensive, but I'm sure its just as beautiful.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

We fished it on my buddies boat in 2004. Pretty good for Sailfish. We found a huge pile of flotsam and ended up cutting a turtle loose. We also caught a pile of fish off that mess. The town is pretty cool and they treated Americans like gold. Canadians seem to frequent the place. There are some cool pinnacles right outside of the bay where you can catch Roosterfish and there were saltwater Crocs everywhere so be careful with that. There is a restaurant on a cliff in town that is awesome but I can't remember the name. You'll probably fly into Ixtapa which is a really nice airport and you can take a bus or cab to Zwat which is about 10 minutes away. We were warned not to go up into the hills as there were "banditos" but I never saw any. Good luck, James


----------

